# Resale Question: Fantom Cross Pro



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

So I bought an FX pro and it didn't fit. It can't be returned to the shop. Figure it's got about 500 miles on it tops, and I'm probably going to throw in a body geometry seat and Shimano SPD mountain bike pedals. (Bought the bike in July). Never raced or ridden off road; picked it up as primarily a commuter bike.

(This wasn't BD's fault; it was mine. Should have sized it better). What do you guys think would be a fair price to put this on craig's?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

What's the frame size? If it fits me..... a hundred bucks??


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I resold my Fantom Cross PRO on c-list for $50 less than I paid for it. It only had about 100 miles on it so everything was still like new. I would try selling it for $100 less than new and see what happens.


----------

